# Feeding our husbands



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Can men please let me know if you appreciate your wives feeding you. My husband jokingly complains that his adult weight of 68kg (27 years old) has been surpassed by 6.5kg since we got married. (41 years old) He still eats what I give him and sometimes gets more than I initially serve. Yet he still wished to go back to his athletic looking weight. 

Do you, men, think your wives overfeed you? Or maybe you do the cooking in your house, Do you overfeed your wife?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Can men please let me know if you appreciate your wives feeding you.



You mean...with actual food or like nursing?
Of course we appreciate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

Tell him to be quiet or be hungry. Kidding! Cook but don't serve him the food on a plate, let him serve his own plate so he can make his own decision regarding portion size. That's what I do and it's up to each member of my family to control themselves.

Of course, I secretly love when they have more, especially when it's something healthier such as cauliflower puree or red quinoa. On Tuesdays, taco nite, the cheese we eat is out of control!

Anyway, tell him he's lucky that you cook or better yet that you wonder if you're overfeeding him, such a nice problem to have compared with everything else people have going on here.

Gotta go make something pasta based for my family, that's what we eat on Wednesdays


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife has a hard time making toast soooo. I guess I would appreciate it, but I prefer to cook. I hate cleaning up she doesn't mind it so she takes care of that which I definitely appreciate because I'm a mess when I cook.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I do most of the cooking. 

And I am guilty of putting too much food on her plate. 

And I am guilty of cooking too much food. 

I do tell her that she does not have to eat all of it. 

I am used to cooking for 5 and have a hard time cooking for 2.

I am guilty of all of this...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> Can men please let me know if you appreciate your wives feeding you. My husband jokingly complains that his adult weight of 68kg (27 years old) has been surpassed by 6.5kg since we got married. (41 years old) He still eats what I give him and sometimes gets more than I initially serve. Yet he still wished to go back to his athletic looking weight.
> 
> Do you, men, think your wives overfeed you? Or maybe you do the cooking in your house, Do you overfeed your wife?


A lot of people put on weight after they marry. It is because they are content. Your husband is smart to be concerned about his weight gain. 

I find your use of the word "feeding" to be odd. You don't feed him, right? I mean he puts the food in his mouth all by himself, right? You cook the food, but he feeds himself.

Let him serve the food on his plate by himself. That way he decides his own portions. Also, ask him if he would like for some different meals, or dishes, to be cooked. Or he could cook sometimes. That way he can have a bit more control over what food he eats.

Does he eat out during the day? Or does he take lunch to work?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I appreciate it very much. Feed me, rub my errr...belly and I'll keep coming back for more!


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Why is this in the sex section?

Now to the question... I cook dinner for my husband, I do not "feed" him! He is responsible for putting it in his mouth, not me!

And I do dinners, and maybe breakfast on the weekends, I do not prepare all of his meals (so he is responsible for what he eats all other meals). 

As for "over feeding your husband" which seems to be the alluded to undercurrent here. Sure, if he lets say has an office job, and you are cooking nothing but extremely high calorie meals - I could see that being a problem. Do you struggle with your weight off of what you cook? Women have lower metabolisms. Or do you just instead use some self control?

Regarding the original question - yes, my husband very much appreciates that I cook for him. He is sure to thank me after every meal, and really compliments when I make something great. 

When he wants to curb his weight, he exercises more, he eats less at lunch, he cuts out sugary drinks etc. and doesn't get a second plate at dinner. 

Blues - and I feel ya on the portions. I learned how to cook for a whole family, not just the two of us, and when it comes to most groceries, they are packaged for large portions. I find meat is often packaged in a way that 2/3rds of it would be a good portion of us - but freezing and saving a 1/3 doesn't make much sense, so I cook it all. 

What I have gotten better about is not SERVING it all - I leave some on the pan. If he wants more, he can have more. Otherwise I usually prep it to make a lunch or something later. Last night we had two extra chicken thighs (we each at one at dinner, pack of 4). So I shredded them - now he has protein for a sandwich or soup at lunch the next day.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

single men are thinner because when thy look in the fridge thy don't see anything they want, so they go to bed.
married men are heavier because when they go to bed they don't see anything they want, so they go to the fridge.

6.5 kilos sounds pretty good to me. A little portion control, and increased walking that can come off in a few months. I appreciate when my wife cooks. I used to cook more but diabetes really takes the fun out of food.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She overfeeds me for sure.😋


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> single men are thinner because when thy look in the fridge thy don't see anything they want, so they go to bed.
> 
> married men are heavier because *when they go to bed they don't see anything they want*, so they go to the fridge.
> 
> 6.5 kilos sounds pretty good to me. A little portion control, and increased walking that can come off in a few months. I appreciate when my wife cooks. I used to cook more but diabetes really takes the fun out of food.


I'm not sure who that statement makes look bad... probably the men.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

My wife doesn't feed me but she does cook, and always says she can never cook enough cause it's like cooking for an army. 
I have to get seconds, and sometimes thirds cause the plates won't hold enough. 
No I'm not fat.

It's up to your husband to portion himself though. If someone wants to lose weight just cut out any, and all dessert foods. Another step would be cut out all simple carbs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I shouldnthave said:


> Why is this in the sex section?


I moved this thread from the Sex in Marriage forum to the General Relationship Discussion forum.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the whole premise of this thread is kind of funny. You cook. He eats. And now he's saying that he's gained weight because you are feeding him? He's not a dog for goodness sake. He is an adult man responsible for what is going into his mouth. 

As already recommended, stop putting food on his plate. Let him serve himself.

I do most of the cooking in my house, even though my husband is a terrific cook. But I'm a homemaker currently and that's part of the division of duties we decided on. The only time I ever put food on anyone's plate is for a little kid or if we have unexpected company and I plate the food to make sure everyone gets enough. Otherwise, I make the food and everyone serves themselves. If my husband puts on weight he has only himself to blame and that would be true even if I did plate his food for him.

It's common for people to put on weight as they age, whether they are married or not. It takes self discipline to keep weight down as age creeps up on us. I weigh 20 lbs. more than I did when I got married. A lot of that is due to having greater muscle mass than I did back then, but not all of it. Some of it is due to my changing metabolism as I have gotten older. I eat much better than I did back then nutritionally, but I still tend to eat too many carbohydrates.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Bianca Stella said:


> Tell him to be quiet or be hungry. Kidding! Cook but don't serve him the food on a plate, let him serve his own plate so he can make his own decision regarding portion size. That's what I do and it's up to each member of my family to control themselves.
> 
> Of course, I secretly love when they have more, especially when it's something healthier such as cauliflower puree or red quinoa. On Tuesdays, taco nite, the cheese we eat is out of control!
> 
> ...



Good tip to let him serve himself. Thanks.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Never had a woman who cooked for me so I only have myself to blame if over indulgent. Best let him serve his own portion


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I moved this thread from the Sex in Marriage forum to the General Relationship Discussion forum.



Once I start commenting, you might have to move it back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MaiChi said:


> Can men please let me know if you appreciate your wives feeding you. My husband jokingly complains that his adult weight of 68kg (27 years old) has been surpassed by 6.5kg since we got married. (41 years old) He still eats what I give him and sometimes gets more than I initially serve. Yet he still wished to go back to his athletic looking weight.
> 
> Do you, men, think your wives overfeed you? Or maybe you do the cooking in your house, Do you overfeed your wife?


He is lucky.

So am I!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

My first husband overate. He probably gained.....75-80 pounds while we were married. I used to bring him his plate, and he usually got another. I guess 20 years or so of that became a habit. When I bring my current husband a plate, he usually comments about how much food is on it, and sometimes he will put some back lol. He has gained about 25 pounds or so since we got together, but he needed to gain some when we started out. He was still recovering from his crazy ex wife diet. That is what he called it, not me lol. He's almost 6'2" and weighed around 1605 when we got together.

Funnily enough, I weigh almost exactly the same, maybe about 4 or 5 pounds less.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

personofinterest said:


> My first husband overate. He probably gained.....75-80 pounds while we were married. I used to bring him his plate, and he usually got another. I guess 20 years or so of that became a habit. When I bring my current husband a plate, he usually comments about how much food is on it, and sometimes he will put some back lol. He has gained about 25 pounds or so since we got together, but he needed to gain some when we started out. He was still recovering from his crazy ex wife diet. That is what he called it, not me lol. He's almost 6'2" and weighed around 1605 when we got together.
> 
> Funnily enough, I weigh almost exactly the same, maybe about 4 or 5 pounds less.


So around 1600


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

SadSamIAm said:


> So around 1600



hahahahahaha

I mean to type 165 lol

And I meant I weigh the same as I did when we got together.

Lord help my clumsy fingers. I can't even blame that one on talk to text lol


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Any person's weight is ONLY the responsibility of that person - granted that they are capable of feeding themselves.


HE is the only one responsible for his weight gain.

If he's blaming you - or you don't like it... work on those issues.

Or stop cooking and feed him only sliced meats (protein) and raw veggies.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

I had no idea that women still cooked for their husbands...


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I love cooking for my hubby and kids. I’m a nurturer and this is how I tick. I cook fairly healthy. We also have a rocking taco night too! >

I agree that he has gained weight because of being married to a good cook that makes him yummy things for the first time in his adult life, since he was always single. When we met he had about 6 things in his fridge and about 10 in the pantry. I, on the other hand over shop because I cook a ton and like to have what I want on hand. Because of this we many times have a surplus, which isn’t good either. He knows how to cook basic things just fine though, and is exceptional on the BBQ. 

All this being said, HE does control how much he eats, what he ultimately chooses to eat of what I make, how much of it, and how often he goes to the gym. So that’s on him, IMO. If I gain weight it’s my fault and my responsibility to get it right back off to stay healthy.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

When I lived alone if I'd been eating too much I could always say "tonight is steamed broccoli and some crackers" and keep my weight where it belonged. It's harder if you're eating w/ someone, b/c I am not comfortable serving someone only that. In theory, if my spouse prepared a nice balanced meal I could still say "I'm just eating the broccoli" but that seems unappreciative of her effort.

The upside is when you're in sync mealtimes are more fun, the downside is managing the calories.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Can men please let me know if you appreciate your wives feeding you. My husband jokingly complains that his adult weight of 68kg (27 years old) has been surpassed by 6.5kg since we got married. (41 years old) He still eats what I give him and sometimes gets more than I initially serve. Yet he still wished to go back to his athletic looking weight.
> 
> Do you, men, think your wives overfeed you? Or maybe you do the cooking in your house, Do you overfeed your wife?


 @MaiChi to give you some feedback on this thread you might find helpful...

My wife and I both cook. During times we try to loose weight we often accuse the other person of sabotaging each other's diets. Here are some an examples.

My wife starts an Aktins diet, and I end up with all the Atkins diet leftovers (all potatoes and bread). 

I start a diet by going to the store and only buying healthy food. My wife then goes crazy for something chocolate/sweet then we all end up going out for ice creams and why not get some hotdogs while we are out.

We often talk about teamwork to help each other make out diets work, but it is easier to be lazy, give into temptation, and blame our spouse for any weight gain. Just a fact of marriage!

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife is a good and innovative cook. I appreciate the good food, but its not *important* to me. I would be happy with her if she were a terrible cook or if I did the cooking (I am a terrible cook). 

BTW: she cooks, I clean and shop.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't cook so much now as I am working full time and have a long commute.
When I was home I would cook meals to please him and the kids. He would always complain that I cooked too much, I shouldn't cook in the evenings, he was putting on weight, blah blah blah but it never stopped him from going back for seconds. Somehow it was my fault that he couldn't control his own intake of food. When I would point this out, he would say he couldn't help himself it was so good. 🤦*♀🤷*♀


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I have to say W cooks most of the time, and brings me a plate. It's up to me to get a drink and napkin.

I'm sure this sounds simplistic to some, that's ok. 

We eat out or get delivery most weekends for supper. She'll usually cook Sunday dinner.

If we have a cook out I do the grilling. 

I'm a terrible cook, and really just won't cook. If she's doing something with kids etc in the evening I'll stop to eat, after work.

It's just a routine that's developed for us, and it keeps things running smoothly. I've never cooked, even when single. *all happy hours back then had great mini meals on a buffet style table. Especially in Texas.

If for some reason she's home and not cooking, I'll still go out to eat, be back later scenario. As one time this did cause some issues, W couldn't understand why I just didn't make a sandwich or make a quick minor supper, but there's a logic to this, so hang in there...

For many years I traveled, ate out three times a day, days on end. Work meant we worked until we could break, then go eat whenever needed. When by myself, routine trips, got real used to just sitting down to eat, not cooking and then eating. 

And if I don't eat on a fairly routine schedule nowadays, I do get grumpy. 

So we each have things we do in the household. Mine just don't include cooking. 

W cooking is a very important activity in our relationship.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

My XW was a great cook and it showed. I dropped about 10 lbs after we got divorced and it was not more weight only because I exercise a lot when we were married. It's harder to control diet/exercise when you're with another person than when you are alone unless you're lucky enough to be with someone that works the same way as you do. However, it goes both ways. I kept my XW slim and since we got divorced she's been overeating and looks like she's gained 60 lbs.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

There is a simple exercise that overcomes overfeeding, take both hands and apply them to the edge of the table. Push with enough force to move you and the chair away from the table. Stand. Turn and walk away. Really? First, I cannot make any arguement about overfeeding, as I do the lion's share of cooking in my house (helps that I owned a restaurant, and have some culinary training). I have also lost over 130 lbs. So I am pretty well acquainted with methods of overcoming overeating. I will not lie, I loved my food. It was comforting when I needed comfort. However, after two heart attacks, and all of the other little goodies that come from being overweight, including a scorching case of diabetes, I had to get it off. Weight Watchers works. Period. 

Few things that I have learned: Eat slowly, let your brain have some time to register satiety. Use a smaller plate, makes your portion look bigger. Journal, and write down what you eat daily, that is an eye opener. Fried foods taste wonderful, fat is flavor, that being said, find alternative cooking methods, I throw most things on the grill, as it does not require fat to cook. These are the tips of the iceberg. Overweight is an express train to the graveyard, no f'ing kidding. I have been the guy on the gurney regretting every bite as that invisible elephant sat on my chest. I am 64, am in the best shape of my life, and my beautiful sexy wife gets the benefit of the new old guy.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

"The fastest way to a man's heart is through his stomach...."


I can cook just fine to take care of myself, but when I had my then girlfriend start cooking for me....


She became the wife! lol And yes, I have to watch how much I put away. But guess what....I'm the adult here. I can limit my intake and not give in to gluttony.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Do both of you cook or do you do most of the cooking? If you are the one cooking, perhaps you could change your menu, and offer more non starchy vegetables with moderate amounts of healthy meats.

Even if you are cooking too many carb-filled dishes, he is responsible for how much food he puts in his mouth, so only he can change that.

Does he eat fast food for lunch? If he doesn't eat the right kinds of food at lunch it can also contribute to weight gain.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Tried Not putting anything on his plate last week and it was "What have I done? Where is my tea? "

I put a token amount of food on his plate hoping he would top it up himself, but it was "Is that it? Are you trying to tell me something? " 

Had to explain that I preferred him thinner. Made him eat more in protest.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> Tried Not putting anything on his plate last week and it was "What have I done? Where is my tea? "
> 
> I put a token amount of food on his plate hoping he would top it up himself, but it was "Is that it? Are you trying to tell me something? "
> 
> Had to explain that I preferred him thinner. Made him eat more in protest.


That's because your approach was passive aggressive. Surely you see that


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Never had a woman who cooked for me so I only have myself to blame if over indulgent. Best let him serve his own portion


Not even when you were married? You had to basically look after everyone all the time and go to work? What did she even do?


I'm a pretty good cook, and love to try new dishes. I'm guilty of serving large portions but I can't help myself...lol. My girl used to complain when she went to mainstream school that I put too much in her lunch box lol. I just didn't want her to be hungry! It was all healthy, with a little treat.

My husband is pretty good at stopping when he's full...but he does often go back for seconds, oops.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Fix him a healthy meal and let him decide how much he wants to eat. Now if you want him to feel loved, try random hugs or kisses. And don't forget the casual touch to his arm or shoulder so that he knows you truly adore him.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

frusdil said:


> Not even when you were married? You had to basically look after everyone all the time and go to work? What did she even do?
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty good cook, and love to try new dishes. I'm guilty of serving large portions but I can't help myself...lol. My girl used to complain when she went to mainstream school that I put too much in her lunch box lol. I just didn't want her to be hungry! It was all healthy, with a little treat.
> ...


No especially when married. My x wife couldn’t cook. And I don’t mean she was a bad cook I mean she absolutely couldn’t. She burned microwave popcorn on more than one occasion, and according to my kids she still does. Thankfully I am a very good cook and enjoy doing it because it has been a necessity.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> No especially when married. My x wife couldn’t cook. And I don’t mean she was a bad cook I mean she absolutely couldn’t. She burned microwave popcorn on more than one occasion, and according to my kids she still does. Thankfully I am a very good cook and enjoy doing it because it has been a necessity.


Sounds like everyone was better off with you cooking 

As long as she pulled her weight in other areas like cleaning up etc. it's prob ok. But after reading some of your posts over the years I'm guessing she didn't.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Edo Edo said:


> I had no idea that women still cooked for their husbands...


Only the good ones.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

frusdil said:


> Sounds like everyone was better off with you cooking
> 
> As long as she pulled her weight in other areas like cleaning up etc. it's prob ok. But after reading some of your posts over the years I'm guessing she didn't.


Well to be fair I was happy with the arrangement overall. We both worked, both cleaned, equally took care of our kids. I cooked and she grocery shopped which is worth it’s weight in gold to me :grin2: I despise grocery shopping.

About a year ago we were eating at my house and talking about pork chops, which I don’t like but to my suprise my oldest said she did. So I naturally ask where does she eat pork chops since I don’t make them. She tells me her mom makes them at her house. Curiosity grabs me and so I had to ask her if her mom really cooks pork chops and she responds, I **** you not, “yep she cooks them in the microwave”. I will never ask again.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

First, we mostly split the cooking. I tend to do most of it on weeknights, and her on the weekends. Second, we are both Weight Watchers. She lost 80 pounds after the birth of our youngest. I was a bit of an ass, and did not think my weight would get me...WRONG!!!!! At the grand old age of 40, in a stinkingly high stress job, smoking 2-3 packs a day, and sitting at around 330, I had my first heart attack. Did not teach me a g-ddamned thing. Almost five years to the day, I had my second. This time it got real. They tried to do an angioplasty, I reacted to the blood thinner. I was in a coma, for 3-5 days. I awoke one night to hear somebody tell my wife that I was not going to make it. I went back into the coma and awoke some time later to my best friend sitting on the end of my bed looking like he was going to a funeral. Scared the crap out of him, when I asked out of the blue, if I were dead?

Took me ten years to rebuild an immune system, and be able to walk longer than five minutes. At 55 it started coming off. We changed how we eat. Followed Weight Watchers common sense eating plans. Adopted a lot of behaviors to keep me out of the fridge at 9PM. (I have a man-cave, WITH NO FOOD that my ever lovin and I retreat into to watch some sports but mostly old movies and TV shows-helps to have a kid in media). I am presently around 195. My eldest is getting married in May. I look the best I have ever in my life. Have the classic male inverted V shape. Going to get the last fifteen off before the wedding, and buy myself a really nice suit (have not owned a good one since I left the financial district after my second heart attack-and gave away all of my size 50+ suits. (that hurt, never paid less than a g-note for a suit back then). Now I can say that I look as trim as my seriously sexy wife.


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

I very much appreciate it when she cooks for us. I am responsible for my own weight. Because of that she will sometimes get mad when I will not eat if the decision was pizza that night


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

badsanta said:


> @MaiChi to give you some feedback on this thread you might find helpful...
> 
> My wife and I both cook. During times we try to loose weight we often accuse the other person of sabotaging each other's diets. Here are some an examples.
> 
> ...


Sounds fascinating. i bet you laugh about it all the time. Its like food is a subject of fun and you both see the joke. 

I look after my weight more than my husbands needs to. He is naturally slim and I really hope he stays slim even though I feed him more than he needs. The mind is very difficult to discipline.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Edo Edo said:


> I had no idea that women still cooked for their husbands...


Cooking for the family is nice. The husband is part of the family. He has his own jobs to do in the family, like loading the dishwasher, taking the rubbish bins to the rad for the bin men to empty, digging the garden in the summer so I can plant what I want to plant. Weeding the garden for my crops to thrive, taking spiders out of the girls' bedrooms, washing the cars, going to local farms with a trailer and begging for cow manure for my garden. 

Giving me at least four full body massages per week. I like that. I had to ask him to go on a massage course just for me. LOL. 

I like cooking.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Good question! I think with time together we stop showing and verbally expressing our appreciation for each other which we should not lose. I always wondered if my husband of 24 years (now ex) appreciated all the home cooked meals and me busting my tail to keep the house clean while caring for the kids and maintaining a career. My thought, fix the meal....it is not up to you how much he eats, he can always take smaller portions or pass on the second helping.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Regardless of what you prepare, he is responsible for his own intake. Nothing wrong with leftovers.


----------



## Clockwork (May 2, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> Can men please let me know if you appreciate your wives feeding you. My husband jokingly complains that his adult weight of 68kg (27 years old) has been surpassed by 6.5kg since we got married. (41 years old) He still eats what I give him and sometimes gets more than I initially serve. Yet he still wished to go back to his athletic looking weight.
> 
> Do you, men, think your wives overfeed you? Or maybe you do the cooking in your house, Do you overfeed your wife?


Not that I can't cook on my own, because I can, but there is a lot of truth to the saying "A way to a man's heart is through his stomach." Maybe this violates modern feminism but modern feminism is quite corrupt as it is and has done more to put a wedge between marriages than anything in history. Check out the divorced rates after the 1960s. 

Husbands love it when their wives feed them. The single women that are against this can have plenty of time to complain to their cats about it the rest of their lives. Honestly, never get the rotten idea in your head that you shouldn't be serving each other the best you can.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank god my sex robot can cook, seeing how feminism went an ruined everthang.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Can men please let me know if you appreciate your wives feeding you. My husband jokingly complains that his adult weight of 68kg (27 years old) has been surpassed by 6.5kg since we got married. (41 years old) He still eats what I give him and sometimes gets more than I initially serve. Yet he still wished to go back to his athletic looking weight.
> 
> Do you, men, think your wives overfeed you? Or maybe you do the cooking in your house, Do you overfeed your wife?


My wife cooks low fat meals often substituting ground turkey for ground beef and so on. When we first got married I ate so much better that I gained a lot of weight even with a more healthier diet. Now I exercise and am back to the weight I was when we got married, though not what I was when I was a very young man. Some of that is just age. 

This stuff takes work.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Thank god my sex robot can cook, seeing how feminism went an ruined everthang.


You make jokes. Go watch Bladerunner 2, it's gonna happen. :laugh:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

sokillme said:


> You make jokes. Go watch Bladerunner 2, it's gonna happen. :laugh:


As I’ve said many times, bring it on. >


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> As I’ve said many times, bring it on. >


Yep. 

Great scene, underrated movie.

By the way isn't he a little effeminate?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I do most of the cooking because I enjoy it more. I'm also better at it. But I cook enough to feed my family and no more. I'm pretty good about cooking just enough. We rarely eat leftovers except for soup which is always better the next day. Otherwise, cook what you need or just under that. There's always some dessert you can grab if you aren't full yet.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Yep.
> 
> Great scene, underrated movie.
> 
> By the way isn't he a little effeminate?


Obviously he is just one available model. We can each order to our preference. Who knows, I may order the Ru Paul model. :grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Or maybe I’ll have Frank make me the Rocky model.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I've never found a woman that would cook for me. It would be nice. They all tell me that I overfeed them.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Make no mistake about it: I appreciate being nicely fed by my spouse ~ but truth be told, and being the Southern gentleman that I am, I absolutely love to get proactive enough to cook!

It's in my blood!*


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

We cook together, basically always, and have from our first real date onwards. It’s a close second to sex. A 30 minute meal often takes us 90, and that’s how we like it, but we can whip it out in 28 when needed.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Wolf1974 said:


> Never had a woman who cooked for me ...


That's the problem for some N.American women who don't cook for their men. What the heck? A hungry man is worse than a Third World War. Cooking is not a rocket science. You might want to help out in the kitchen too.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Edo Edo said:


> I had no idea that women still cooked for their husbands...


Thanks. There still women who cook for their men.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

